# 621 Discontinued in NA



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

OT, but noticed even Honda Canada is not offering the 621 this year.

I suppose it's all NA made snowblowers for the NA market these days.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

Honda doesn't need to make the 621 anymore they have the 720 or 721, not sure of the number. the 621 and 7xx would be competing for the same customers and the cost to manufacture each machine wouldn't be much different. simply said the two machines are too much alike


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

I think the main differences are the 621 had the GX commercial engine whereas in the US anyway the new 720 does not have the commercial grade engine available. 

I looked at getting a new 621 in Canada and bringing it back to the USA. But a pull start 621 was selling for $1,300 in Canada in July plus import taxes and customs fees of about another $100 seemed like a it of money. 

I ended up getting a 720 here locally for a fraction of the cost. 

I have read countless great reviews though on the 621 which caused the temptation


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

No customs YarCraft.
Last year, I did some homework and considered getting something Blue...


----------



## yarcraftman (Jan 30, 2014)

That could be Mobile.

I live outside of Detroit and called the US customs there and talked to a couple different people. My understanding was that if the unit was manufactured in North America there would be not customs or duty fee. However, the 621's were manufactured in Japan and as result there was fee duty for bringing it into the USA from Canada.

The customs guy did tell me that some officers can decide to waive certain fees but with $1,200 or $1,300 purchase I would probably have to pay. 

Oh well, in the end I ended up with the 720AM and hopefully am happy with that purchase.

The other discouraging aspect was that if I imported a 621 into the USA the 3 year warranty from Honda is null and void in the USA and can only be used in Canada. Not that I expected any issues but that is sort of a discouraging point to have that expensive of a machine without a warranty unless I wanted to go back to Canada for service.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

Code 8430 is what I have in my ~notes~.
I'll pull up more...have it saved at home somewhere


----------



## Center Mass (Mar 11, 2015)

The 621 being discontinued is disapointing news. I too was considering getting one in Canada. I wanted the GX series Commercial engine. Too expensive for Honda to make likely led to its demise...


----------

